# 1998 GT LTS XR-1000 oder auch "Zaskar mit LTS- Federung"



## Rahbari (6. Februar 2017)

Nachdem ich schon länger keinen Aufbau-Thread mehr im GT-Forum hatte, will ich heute etwas Besonderes vorstellen: ein *1998er GT LTS XR-1000 *in 18".

So sieht es in 16" aus:






(C) stsfreak

Meins ist 18" und hat die Lagerung für die Wippe unterhalb des Oberrohrs:






Leider habe ich noch keine vernünftigen Bilder, weil das Rad noch bei einem Kumpel ist, der es vom Verkäufer für mich abgeholt hat.

Was macht es so besonders?

a) Als Mid-Season-Modell tauchte es in *keinem Katalog* auf. Es wurde im Frühjahr 1998 vorgestellt und spätestens ab Sommer 1998 ausgeliefert. Es war aber ein offizielles Modell und nicht lediglich ein Prototyp; so taucht der Modellname (allerdings ohne "LTS") in der Anleitung zu den (blauen) GT Ersatz-Gleitlagern auf:





(C) als499 bei ebay.com

b) Es war das *letzte GT LTS mit einem geraden Sitzrohr*, obwohl die eigentlich schon „ausgestorben“ waren. Im Modelljahr 1998 waren alle Alu-LTS bereits mit dem gebogenen Sitzrohr ausgestattet; nur noch das Stahl-LTS (4000) hatte noch ein gerades Sitzrohr. Im Modelljahr 1999 – dem letzten LTS-Jahr, und parallel zu den I-Drive-Modellen – wurden die Modelle LTS-1000-DH und LTS-2000-DH mit gebogenen Sitzrohr ausgestattet. Hier mal zum Vergleich ein solches mit falschen Decals (und auch zu Unrecht als XR-1000 verkauft):





(C) quickmik / ebay.com

c) Eigentlich wurden die LTS-DH-Modelle ab 1998 als Allrounder sowohl für Downhill, Enduro als auch Cross-Country verkauft. Ziel beim LTS XR-1000 war es, ein *möglichst leichtest Fully nur für Cross-Country* anzubieten (daher hat es auch nicht den Suffix –DS). Angeblich wog es komplett nur 24 amerikanische Pfund, also 10,8 kg. Dafür wurden einige Register gezogen:

- Dämpfer: Fox Float R (262g bei 200mm) anstatt Rock Shox Super Deluxe (580g)

- Trunnion Alu wippe CNC ausgefräst (195g) ggü. normal (233g)

- Vorderes Dreieck aus Easton Custom Alu wie Zaskar LE, einschließlich dessen Besonderheiten wie z.B. CNC gefrästes Steuerrohr, Tretlagergehäuse und angeschweißte Sattelklemme. So lässt es sich auch sehr gut von früheren LTS-Modellen mit geradem Steuerrohr unterscheiden. Das Mountainbike-Magazin, Heft April 1998 gab dem Artikel daher auch folgenden Untertitel: „Superleicht: Zaskar mit LTS- Federung“
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/heft/1998/april-1998.37495.2.htm
Wer das Heft hat: ich würde mich sehr über eine Kopie vom Artikel freuen!

- Angeblich bewusster Einsatz von Gleitlagern statt Nadellager (wobei  auch Exemplare mit Nadellager existieren, dann i.d.R. gleich mit Aufnahmen für Disc; was Sinn machen würde, weil Disc schon nicht mehr Leichtbau).

- Auch die Ausstattung war Crossmax MK1-Laufradsatz, einer schwarz lackierten Rock Shox SID 1998 und einer kompletten XTR 950/952 auf Leichtbau getrimmt.

d) In einem Artikel in einer amerikanischen Zeitschrift war das Modell *grün eloxiert*; offiziell ausgeliefert wurde es allerdings wohl ausschließlich in *ball burnished*. Im amerikanischen Forum ist allerdings ein grünes Exemplar ohne Seriennummer aufgetaucht, was angeblich mal einem Team-Fahrer gehörte; möglicherweise ist das ein Vor-Serien-Modell:










(C) FC_Bryan / mtbr.com



e) Zur *Anzahl der produzierten Exemplare* kann ich noch nichts Sicheres sagen. Manchmal wird über „maximal 50“ spekuliert. Ich habe ca. ein halbes Dutzend Exemplare im Netz gesehen und sammele gerade Seriennummern Ein Händler sagte dem User stsfreak, dass lediglich acht Exemplare in Deutschland ausgeliefert wurden seien. Fest steht jedenfalls, dass es das seltenste LTS-Modell ist und dazu auch das leichteste.

f) Ich habe es bewusst als *1998er Modell* bezeichnet. Alle mir bekannten Seriennummern deuten auf eine Produktion im Februar 1998 hin; ausgeliefert wurde spätestens im Sommer 1998, also noch im Modelljahr 1998. Die Decals sind ebenfalls 1998er-Style. Im 1999er Katalog, der vermutlich ab Herbst 1998 veröffentlich wurde, taucht das Modell nicht auf. Schließlich scheint auch der Beipackzettel für die Ersatz-Gleitlager vom Modelljahr 1998 auszugehen. 

*Mein Exemplar* verfügt über *nachgerüstete Nadellager* (wohl von BETD; die Nadelager, die GT am Modeljahr 1999 standardmäßig verbaute, sind außen schwarz) und hat *keine Aufnahme für eine Scheibenbremse*. Für den Einsatz ist ein Adapter notwendig, der so auch von GT angeboten wurde, und in zwei vorhandenen Bohrungen verschraubt wird.

*Ich freue mich riesig, das Exemplar ergattert zu haben*! Nicht nur, weil es selten ist, sondern weil es genau zu meinem aktuellen Bedarf passt, ein Rad mit Federung und V-Brakes aufzubauen; meine Hardtails von Anfang der 90er waren mir bei manchen Fahrten durch den Wald oder Abfahrten zu unsicher. Außerdem war ich schon lange scharf, mir ein Zaskar LE aus den späten 90ern zuzulegen, weil es diese tollen CNC-Details hat. Diese weißt auch das LTS XR-1000 auf.

Ich plane derzeit keinen reinen Katalog- (den es ja streng genommen nicht gibt) bzw. Auslieferungsaufbau. Vielmehr möchte ich meinen Traum erfüllen, ein *ball burnished GT mit viel rotem Elox* aufzubauen. Das hatte ich schon einmal vor ca. vier Jahren begonnen, dann aber zugunsten meines ersten Kleins aufgegeben.  Das Thema hat mich aber nie losgelassen und nun wird das durchgezogen! Bis auf einen roten Ringle-Vorbau muss ich leider alles wieder neu zusammensuchen.






Gabel soll aber eine *schwarze SID 1998* werden, weil die erstens timecorrect und zudem schön leicht ist. Ich bin an einem (wartungsbedürftigen) Exemplar dran und habe mir auch die original Dichtungen besorgt.






Weitere Bilder, wenn das Rad bei mir ist (vermute: Ende nächster Woche) und ich dem Rahmen eine erste Autosol-Kur gegeben habe.

Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## spooky817 (6. Februar 2017)

@Rahbari

herzlichen Glueckwunsch zum neuen Bike! Ich freu mich jetzt schon den Aufbau des LTS XR-1000 verfolgen zu koennen. Danke auch fuer den ausfuehrlichen Bericht des genauen modells, gute Recherche und gute Info! Jetzt faengt der Spass an, die einzelnen Teile zu finden... ;-)

Schoenes Zaskar uebrigens, schade dass es nie fertiggebaut wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkh99 (6. Februar 2017)

Tolle Einführung in die LTS Geschichte. Freue mich auf den Aufbau.


----------



## epic2006 (7. Februar 2017)

Da bleib ich dran, mal schau'n, was das so wird...

Falls Du einen Satz leichte Ritchey WCS Pedale von Ende 90er gebrauchen kannst, darfst Du Dich gerne rühren. Foto und Gewicht reich ich gerne nach. So ein Tune Schnellspanndingens für die Sattelstütze fliegt hier auch noch rum, leider in schwarz...

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## pago79 (7. Februar 2017)

Auch wenn ich mein LTS in gute Hände abgegeben habe, das könnte interessant werden.
Bin gespannt, vor allem auf das Gewicht...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Rahbari (7. Februar 2017)

Ja, ich bin auch gespannt, wo ich am Ende beim Gewicht rauskommen werde. Ob ich auch die 10,8kg schaffen werde, steht und fällt vor allen Dingen mit dem Laufradsatz. Leider ist mir ein sehr leichter, jedoch recht stabiler LRS mit roten Naben durch die Lappen gegangen. Crossmax der ersten Generation möchte ich vermeiden, weil die Teile ja doch früher oder später reißen.


----------



## Rahbari (7. Februar 2017)

Neuigkeiten zu den Seriennummern:
- alle Rahmen sind offenbar im Februar 1998 produziert worden (Start der Seriennummern jeweils mit "0298")
- wie bei den Zaskars wurde die Rahmengröße eingeschlagen
- weiter finden sich bei allen Seriennummern die Buchstabenfolge "XCR". Dies ist vermutlich der Hinweis auf das Modell.
- gefunden habe ich folgende Nummern: 00099 (mit eingestanzten Namen; evt. des Schweißers?!), 00150 und 00190 (meine Nummer)
- Unterstellt, die Nummerierung war laufend - wie bei den Zaskars - wird man die Theorie, es wurden nur 50 Stück gebaut, verabschieden können. Die Frage wäre, ob man wirklich bei 00001 angefangen hat? Ich hoffe, noch mehr Seriennummern zu finden.


----------



## ceo (7. Februar 2017)

sehr spannendes thema, abo


----------



## spooky817 (8. Februar 2017)

Wenn Du die 10.8Kg brechen moechtest dann musst Du vieleicht doch auf einige Tune Komponenten zurueckfallen die es ja in rot gibt, Beispiel Mig70 / Mag170 Naben... dann zwar eher ein 'deutscher' Leichtbau-Aufbau, waere aber auch nicht schlecht ;-)


----------



## epic2006 (8. Februar 2017)

Momentan in der Bucht: eine rote US Hadley Nabe, nicht superleicht, aber nicht Elends schwer....

...nicht von mir


----------



## Rahbari (8. Februar 2017)

Hadleys sind ziemlich leicht, ca. 280g hinten und 150g vorne. Richtig leicht wird es nur bei Tune 

Habe jetzt einen LRS in Zulauf. Vorderrad ist Ringle Superbubba rot und hinten wird umgespeicht auf ne Chris King rot.  Das wird am Ende schon etwas schwerer als ein Crossmax aber auch haltbarer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (8. Februar 2017)

Bräuchte mal *Meinungen zum Thema LRS*. Eigentlich wollte ich ja nicht mehr als 200 EUR ausgeben und nicht so viel Aufwand damit treiben.

Habe verschiedene Varianten:
1) VR Ringle SuperBubba 32L rot, HR Chris King 36L rot , Felgen Campagnolo Mirox in dunkel. Der LRS steht beim Nachbar im Keller, die King-Nabe ist im Zulauf und nur hinten müsste umgespeicht werden.

2) VR und HR jeweils GT Hadley 32L rot (jeweils gekauft und im Zulauf); Felgen müsste ich noch besorgen und dann einen LRS bauen lassen
a) Ein Paar Mavic XM 317 silber à 440g neue, günstig beide für 40 EUR
b) Ein Paar Mavic XC 717 schwarz à 420g neu
c) Suchen nach einem paar 32L neu oder neuwertig, für die Zeit um 1998.

Eigentlich war ich schon auf Nr. 1) festgelegt, aber heute sind mir nun die beiden Hadleys über den Weg gelaufen.


----------



## ceo (8. Februar 2017)

nimm die hadleys. die passen einfach zu dem projekt am besten  dazu würden mmn (zumindest optisch) graue breite mavic 121 super passen (alternativ 517er, die gehen auch immer)


----------



## iStussy (8. Februar 2017)

2) und silberne Felgen, klingt für mich super. 

So wie der hier....
https://www.ebay.de/itm/142272194089


----------



## spooky817 (8. Februar 2017)

1) ist m.M. nach ok, wobei die CK finde ich nicht so gut zum Zaskar passt, die Superbubba aber auf jeden Fall immer schoen zu sehen ist... daher finde ich 2) die roten Hadley Naben wuerden besser passen. Der LRS im Ebay link oben waere doch ideal, genau so wie er dort abgebildet ist ist er perfect! Bei Felgen, silber, nimm die guenstigen 317er die passen doch und kosten nicht die Welt... Alternativ waere  natuerlich SUP CERAMIC immer schoen, aber nicht mehr so einfach in gutem Zustand zu vernuenfitgen Preisen zu finden...

PS: lass Dir Zeit! Ueberstuerze keine Kaeufe wenn sie nicht 100% perfekt fuer das Projekt sind...


----------



## Rahbari (10. Februar 2017)

So. Wollte eigentlich den vorhandenen FSA Steuersatz verwenden aber nun habe ich doch relativ günstig einen roten King mitgenommen. Der Rahmen hat es verdient! Und ich brauchte eh noch ne eine Top-Cap für den roten Vorbau!


----------



## iStussy (10. Februar 2017)

Rahbari schrieb:


> So. Wollte eigentlich den vorhandenen FSA Steuersatz verwenden aber nun habe ich doch relativ günstig einen roten King mitgenommen. Der Rahmen hat es verdient! Und ich brauchte eh noch ne eine Top-Cap für den roten Vorbau!


So fängt es immer an....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spooky817 (10. Februar 2017)

Passt... nen roten CK habe ich mittlerweile in meinem LTS Boomerang auch drin... das geht schon ok ;-)


----------



## ceo (10. Februar 2017)

'n roter king passt super


----------



## Rahbari (10. Februar 2017)

so, habe jetzt diverse Felgen im Zulauf, um alle Optionen zu haben:

a) Araya RM-400 XC Pro in Silber (gab es laut Mombat noch 1999)

b) Matrix Mt Titan dunkel NOS, falls es mit 370g pro Felge Leichtbau werden soll


----------



## Rotom (11. Februar 2017)

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ssland-flite-titan-syncros/595268800-217-2292


----------



## Rahbari (12. Februar 2017)

Der Link macht deutlich, was das tolle an meinem XR-1000 ist: gerades Sitzrohr, vorderes Dreieck mit diversen CNC-Teilen, leichter, vernünftiger Luftdämpfer von Fox.  Mein Aufbau wird auch etwas harmonischer, z.B. mit einer Federgabel mit korrekter Einbauhöhe, Original-Decals.


----------



## Kruko (12. Februar 2017)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Der Link macht deutlich, was das tolle an meinem XR-1000 ist: gerades Sitzrohr, vorderes Dreieck mit diversen CNC-Teilen, leichter, vernünftiger Luftdämpfer von Fox.  Mein Aufbau wird auch etwas harmonischer, z.B. mit einer Federgabel mit korrekter Einbauhöhe, Original-Decals.



Wobei der Fox sicherlich nicht original sein wird. Diese gab es erst ab Modell 99. 

Interessant wäre zu wissen, ob es einen Gewichtsunterschied zwischen deinem Rahmen und dem LTS-1 aus 1997 gibt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rahbari (12. Februar 2017)

Klar ist der Original.  Ist ein Übergangsmodell.

Ich versuche, zu wiegen, wenn das Set da ist.


----------



## Rahbari (18. Februar 2017)

Rahmen ist immer noch nicht bei mir; aber es gibt ein paar hübsche Teile.


----------



## Onegear (20. Februar 2017)

Schickes Projekt! Ist irgendwie witzig, dass in Berlin grad an anderer Stelle ein 95er Avalanche in ball burnished mit roten Elox-Parts aufgebaut wird  Übrigens mit deiner P-Bone Gabel, die du mir vor Jahren mal verkauft hast (mittlerweile schwarz gepulvert).
Habs am WE poliert und mit neuen Decals versehen! Freue mich schon auf den Fortschritt an dieser Stelle hier! Vielleicht passt es ja dann mal mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt


----------



## Paintking (23. Februar 2017)

Oh an diese Schnellspanner habe ich ganz schlechte Erinnerungen, da ist mir am Vorderrad mal einer während der Fahrt abgebrochen. Das war auch an einem 98er GT, allerdings STS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (23. Februar 2017)

Es gab drei Versionen 1998:
- Standard
- Elite
- Titanium Suspension

Letztere habe ich. Wenn die für Federgabeln ausgelegt sind, sollten die doch eigentlich etwas aushalten?


----------



## AxelF1977 (4. April 2017)

Ich habe ELOX gehört! Wer hat hier Elox gesagt?

Ein sehr geiles Projekt. Abo.

Erstmal bewundere ich Dich ja für Deine Geduld, ich würde wahnsinnig werden wenn ich so lange auf etwas warten müsste.

Das Zaskar wäre echt schön geworden, ich hoffe dass es mit dem LTS jetzt so weiter geht.  Der LRS mit den GT Naben und silbernen Felgen sähe großartig aus. Das GT sollte GT Naben haben. Da wohl nicht allzuviel schwarz an den rahmen kommt, finde ich die silbernen Felgen schöner.

Was hast Du sonst an Teilen geplant?


----------



## Rahbari (4. April 2017)

Rahmen, schwarze 98er SID und einige Teile müssten nächste Woche endlich eintrudeln. Viele Teile habe ich doppelt; ich werde schauen und rumprobieren, wie es mir am besten gefällt.

Vorhanden ist eine komplette XTR 950 Gruppe. Es ist eine Mischung aus 950 und 952. Dazu habe ich noch einzelne 8fach Shifter, falls ich auf Custom Bremshebel gehe.

Bremshebel und Bremsen habe ich als Alternative zur XTR nun noch die Magura Tenth Anniversary. Die hat ab Haus schon rote Elox CNC Hebel und die Carbon-Booster werde ich durch rote Moonhead Machine (die sind noch im Zulauf) ersetzen. Die wiegen natürlich Einiges, dürften aber ne bessere Bremsleistung als die XTR und sonstige Custom-Sachen haben.

Ansonsten habe ich in rot Elox:
- King Steuersatz
- Ringle Moby Deuce Stütze
- Ringle Zooka Ahead Vorbau
- Ringle H20 Flaschenhalter
- Kore Ti Suspension Schnellspanner
- Renthal RC 130 Lenker (allerdings gefadet); Alternative wäre ein schwarzer GT Lenker
- Onza CWA Barends
- Ritchey Paradigm Force V5 Klickpedale
- Nabensatz 32L GT Hadley
- HR-Nabe Chris King 36L (vorne würde dann Ringle rot kommen)

Sattel ist ein schwarzer Flite (bunte Flites mag ich nicht) und Reifen wohl Panaracer Duster Pro (NOS, Faltbar, Blackwall mit etwas rot).

Wenn es doch nicht rot, dafür aber günstig bleiben soll, werde ich die schwarzen Kore-Sachen und die komplette XTR nehmen und nur hier und da ein rotes Detail. Aber erstmal wird viel rot getestet.

Wenn alles da ist, werde ich erstmal ein paar schnelle Probeaufbauten machen, um klar zu werden, welche Farbe Felgen und Naben haben sollen. Wenn das geklärt ist, wird der LRS in Auftrag gegeben. Parallel werde ich mich daran versuchen, die seltene 98er SID in schwarz zu warten (habe original Dichtungskit da) und den Rahmen auf Hochglanz bringen.

Wegen Nachwuchs wird das alles nicht so schnell gehen aber ich hoffe, bis Pfingsten fertig zu sein.

Perfekt wäre es, wenn ich dieses Jahr mal Zeit für den GT-Treff finden würde. Vermutlich würde ich dann das LTS nehmen.


----------



## AxelF1977 (4. April 2017)

Als bekennender Magurista ist die Frage der Bremse für mich ja keine. Die 10th Anniversary wäre die Wahl, gerade wegen dem roten Elox der Bremshebel. Das kann mit einer anderen Lenkereinheit natürlich noch gesteigert werden, den Bremshebeln von JFK, die aber evtl. das Budget sprengen würden.

Ansonsten eine Ansammlung wunderschöner Eloxteile, die ein wenig meinen Neid wecken. Ich bin sehr gespannt auf den Aufbau und hoffe das viel rot an das Bike findet.


----------



## Rahbari (24. April 2017)

Der Rahmen ist endlich da! Zustand ist super; nur etwas Autosol braucht er.

Gewicht ist 2794g mit Fox Vanilla Air R Dämpfer. Das Ganze mit der schweren Nadellager-Ausstattung. Das Mehrgewicht ggü. den Plastik-Gleitlagern kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Rahbari (25. April 2017)

Mit roten Naben / dunklen Felgen / Skinwalls












Mit XTR 950 Naben / silbernen Felgen / Blackwalls












Fest steht damit schonmal, das rote Naben kommen. Sehen einfach geil aus!  Und das XTR-Grau mit schwarzer SID und rotem Schnellspanner ist nicht dolle.

Felgenfarbe ist noch unentschieden. Auf den Fotos sieht dunkel am besten aus. Es sah auch top aus, war aber live evtl doch insgesamt zu dunkel.


----------



## ceo (25. April 2017)

wow  ist das 'ne rote hügi compact?


----------



## Rahbari (25. April 2017)

ceo schrieb:


> wow  ist das 'ne rote hügi compact?



Korrekt! Würde die aber wohl aus optischen Gründen nicht verwenden, sondern auf ne rote King 36L umspeichen. Das rot der Hügi unterscheidet sich deutlich von Ringle/King/Kore und die Nabe ist sehr filigran.


----------



## Rahbari (29. April 2017)

Heute habe ich mich mal ein bisschen um das schöne Stück gekümmert:

- Steuersatz eingepresst
- Rahmen ne Stunde mit Autosol behandelt 
- SID Shaft gekürzt
- Ersatz Top Cap für die SID gefunden, die derzeit keine Luft hält, weil der Ventilstöpsel in der Top Cap defekt ist. 

Habe versucht, die schönen Details des Rahmens festzuhalten:

CNC gefrästes Steuerrohr, Easton Punzierung oben auf dem OR, endlose Schweißraupen.





Angeschweißte CNC-Sattelklemme, Nadellager (anstelle der Plastik-Gleitlager)







CNC-Verstärkungen des Hinterbaus






Alu-Wippe mit Ausfräsungen zur Gewichtsersparnis, Dämpfer Fox Vanilla R (ist der baugleich zum Float R?)








Ausfaller mit Löchern zur Aufnahme des separat erhältlichen Scheibenbremsadapters


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxelF1977 (29. April 2017)

Wirklich tolle Details. Die GT Fullys (Außnahme 96er LTS) haben mir nie wirklich gefallen. Aber der ist wirklich schön. Viel Spaß beim Aufbau, ich bin gespannt


----------



## ceo (30. April 2017)

ich mag sonst auch lieber die triple triangle hardtails, aber der rahmen fetzt. für mich würde es alternativlos die hügi im hinterrad werden – ganz einfach die geilste nabe und auch noch farblich halbwegs passend.


----------



## 6ix-pack (1. Mai 2017)

Wow, sehr schön!

Abo.

Da der Sattelstützenauszug oben genau meiner Größe entsprechen würde, schaue ich mir das hier an. [emoji2]

Felgen: die dunklen mit Skinwalls sehen super aus!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rahbari (1. Mai 2017)




----------



## Rahbari (1. Mai 2017)

habe mal ein bisschen aufgebaut. Tendiere zur Elox-Orgie mit dunklen Felgen. 

Silberne Felgen: Rad ist "leichter" aber zu brav. 





Dunkle Felgen:





Mit dunklen Felgen ist schon schön aber irgendwie war mir das Rad noch zu langweilig. Also rangeschmissen, was ich an Elox habe:


----------



## AxelF1977 (1. Mai 2017)

Hast Du im Eloxrausch mal die Pana Duster auf den dunklen Felgen probiert? Ansonsten top, nur die Kurbel will mir nicht gefallen. Ich mag das Dreieck aus Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Kurbel, ergo ne Elox rote Krubel ran. Race Face LP 

Die Onza sind zu geil, unbedingt lassen, und vergiss den Ringle H2O nicht

Zu den Maguras gibt es doch keine Alternative, evtl. kann ich für Dich noch die Brakebooster auftreiben die ich am Rocky habe, natürlich Elox rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (1. Mai 2017)

Die Panaracer Duster werde ich anfummeln, wenn der LRS steht. Wäre noch mehr Rot und etwas Gewichtsersparnis.

Die XTR Kurbel sieht besser aus, als erwartet. In der Tat wäre aber etwas rot "da unten" noch geiler. Könnte evtl an ne silber polierte GT CNC Kurbel kommen, da würde ich dann auf rote Blätter gehen. Oder ich lasse die GT Kurbel auf rot eloxieren.

Selbst wenn ich auf die Elox Orgie gehe, werde ich nochmal einen silber glänzenden Syncros Lenker, der im Zulauf ist, testen. Macht es trotz des vielen rot evtl etwas aufgeräumter. Dazu kommt, dass der rote Lenker wegen des Fading nicht perfekt mit Vorbau, Hebel und Barends harmoniert.

Die Hügi-Nabe ist vom Sound echt der Wahnsinn. Habe aber die Befürchtung, dass mich die Lautstärke stören könnte.  Hinzu kommt, dass das rot ziemlich blass ist, die Nabe sehr filigran sind und ich einen leckeren Satz GT Hadley da habe. Außerdem ist der Hügi-LRS nur vom Nachbar gepumpt; evtl braucht er ihn zurück.

Falls ich die GT Kurbel bekomme, wären die GT Naben schon ne feine Ergänzung.

Eine Befürchtung hat sich nicht bewahrheitet: die grauen Schaltwerke stören nicht weiter. Also kein Grund, zwingend die silber polierte Cannondale 30th Anni zu suchen.

Elox Booster für Magura gibt es auf ebay.com Habe mal den VK kontaktiert.


----------



## Rahbari (1. Mai 2017)

Was soll ich bei den Griffen machen (die  derzeit montierten sind nur Platzhalter):

Bei schwarz bleiben (würde dann wohl Ritchey Moosgummi nehmen, die finde ich angenehm) oder zB auf transparent, um den roten Lenker mehr sichtbar zu machen?


----------



## AxelF1977 (1. Mai 2017)

Rahbari schrieb:


> In der Tat wäre aber etwas rot "da unten" noch geiler. Könnte evtl an ne silber polierte GT CNC Kurbel kommen, da würde ich dann auf rote Blätter gehen. Oder ich lasse die GT Kurbel auf rot eloxieren.



Silberne Kurbel mit roten Kettenblättern wäre mal was anderes, sieht bestimmt geil aus. Ein Versuch alle Male wert, bevor die Kurbel rot wird.



Rahbari schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich auf die Elox Orgie gehe, werde ich nochmal einen silber glänzenden Syncros Lenker, der im Zulauf ist, testen. Macht es trotz des vielen rot evtl etwas aufgeräumter. Dazu kommt, dass der rote Lenker wegen des Fading nicht perfekt mit Vorbau, Hebel und Barends harmoniert.



Ein selberner Lenker ist eine gute Idee, könnte harmonischer aussehen. Aber auch ein schwarzer könnte es sein, als äquivalent zur roten Sattelstütze und schwarzem Sattel.



Rahbari schrieb:


> Die Hügi-Nabe ist vom Sound echt der Wahnsinn. Habe aber die Befürchtung, dass mich die Lautstärke stören könnte.  Hinzu kommt, dass das rot ziemlich blass ist, die Nabe sehr filigran sind und ich einen leckeren Satz GT Hadley da habe. Außerdem ist der Hügi-LRS nur vom Nachbar gepumpt; evtl braucht er ihn zurück.
> 
> Falls ich die GT Kurbel bekomme, wären die GT Naben schon ne feine Ergänzung.



Die GT Naben, da schon vorhanden, wären perfekt, ohne wenn und aber. Die Hügi ist zwar rotes Elox, aber wie Du schon sagtest, zu filigran, die passt nicht. Aber lauter Sound spart die Klingel 



Rahbari schrieb:


> Elox Booster für Magura gibt es auf ebay.com Habe mal den VK kontaktiert.



Die gibt es ja wieder. Klasse, bei dem Verkäufer habe ich sie auch geholt. Ist ein ehemaliger Mitarbeiter von Ultimate, der hat noch alles mögliche, frag mal nach. Evtl. noch andere Sachen die Du gebrauchen könntest. 



Rahbari schrieb:


> Was soll ich bei den Griffen machen (die  derzeit montierten sind nur Platzhalter):
> 
> Bei schwarz bleiben (würde dann wohl Ritchey Moosgummi nehmen, die finde ich angenehm) oder zB auf transparent, um den roten Lenker mehr sichtbar zu machen?



Roter Lenker= Transparente Griffe (ODI oder ONZA), Silberner Lenker = Schwarze (Mossgummi ist top). Schwarzer Lenker = ?? Griffe (keine roten, würde nicht passen)


----------



## Rahbari (1. Mai 2017)

Der Aufbau erinnert mich an dieses krasse Teil - ein gutes Zeichen.  





http://www.secondspincycles.com/2013/09/yeti-arc-as-1996-ringle-catalog-replica.html?m=1

Und dieses STS blieb bei mir auch im Kopf:









(c) @benni.deluxe


----------



## AxelF1977 (1. Mai 2017)

Auf jeden Fall einer der derbsten YETI ever! Du bist auf dem gleichen geilen Weg


----------



## Thias (4. Mai 2017)

Wie konnte ich diesen Tread übersehen? Oh man!
Geile Karre. Und mit der besten Bremse ever.
Bei der Kurbel bin ich mir nicht sicher.. Sie sticht nicht unangenehm heraus. Aber wenn man hinschaut - naja.

Dei Nadellager-Sätze gab es von Stöckli und (später meine ich) von betd.


----------



## AxelF1977 (4. Mai 2017)

Thias schrieb:


> Dei der Kurbel bin ich mir nicht sicher.. Sie sticht nicht unangenehm heraus. Aber wenn man hinschaut - naja.



Die ist schon wegdisskutiert  Die 950er passt überhaupt nicht




Rahbari schrieb:


> Und dieses STS blieb bei mir auch im Kopf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mach den Bikeporno ganz schnell weg... Und Wurzelspeichung mit Ringlé Naben.. Da hängt einer aber nicht an seinem Leben


----------



## Rahbari (4. Mai 2017)

Danke für die weiteren Meinungen!

Das Rad, so wie es auf den letzten Bildern aufgebaut ist, wiegt 11.2kg; Cassette und Kette fehlen noch. Gewichtsmäßig reinhauen tun halt die Maguras (das ganze Set ist um 1000g mit den Stahlflexleitungen) und beim LRS ist wohl auch noch Potenzial. Onzas und H20 hatte der Katalogaufbau auch nicht. 

Mit dem zu bauenden LRS werde ich komplett inkl. Barends und Pedale auf 11.5kg kommen, schätze ich. So baue ich es erstmal auf. 

Sub 11 Kg wird nur ohne die Maguras und vermutlich ohne die Barends gehen.


----------



## Rahbari (4. Mai 2017)

Weitere Teile sind im Zulauf:

- GT CNC Kurbel in silber poliert
- großes Kettenblatt Middleburn rot
- Tune Titan Innenlager mit roten Schalen 
- Ultimate Machine Booster rot für die Maguras

Angekommen ist zudem noch ein schöner silberner Syncros Hardcore Lenker; den werde ich mal testen.


----------



## AxelF1977 (4. Mai 2017)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Mit dem zu bauenden LRS werde ich komplett inkl. Barends und Pedale auf 11.5kg kommen, schätze ich. So baue ich es erstmal auf.
> 
> Sub 11 Kg wird nur ohne die Maguras und vermutlich ohne die Barends gehen.



Die Onza bringen ja alleine schon über 250g auf die Waage, besser rote Tune, die haben unter 60g. Was hast Du denn für Schläuche verbaut? Die Ringle Vordernabe ist auch recht schwer, wie sieht es da bei der GT aus? Es ist auf jeden Fall Potential da, um auch mit den maguras unter 11kg zu kommen. Schau dir nochmal mein  Vertex Faden an, da habe ich ich alles mit @ArSt und @Seven-Eleven disskutiert. Da findet sich alles zum Gewichtsparen. Ich habe das Vertex jetzt auf 10kg, ein bisschen geht da auch noch runter. 

Die Männer haben unglaublich gut geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (4. Mai 2017)

Also ich finde den Rahmen echt schick, kann aber wiederum mit dem roten Elox-Zeugs an dem Ratt herzlich wenig anfangen. Aber über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich vortrefflich streiten.. 

Ich hoffe sehr Du wirst es artgerecht bewegen und nicht nur an die Wand hängen. Denn es scheint sich da um ein sehr fahraktives Gerät zu handeln. Und für nen Fully ist das Gewicht mehr als respektabel.  

Kleine neugierige Frage noch: Wie stark wippt das Teil?


----------



## Rahbari (4. Mai 2017)

Das Teil ist zum Fahren gedacht. Wollte ja gerade etwas, wo man sicherer den Berg runterkommt. 

Mein zu bauender LRS aus Matrix Felgen (370g das Stück) und Hadley Naben (147g und 287g) wird unter 1500g sein; damit leichter als der aktuelle und auch leichter als der Crossmax. Mit Tune Naben wäre ich unter 1400 aber ich will die GT. 

Finde die Onzas von der Optik echt geil, mal sehen.


----------



## Rahbari (4. Mai 2017)

Zum Fahrverhalten kann ich noch nicht sagen, da ich es noch nicht gefahren bin. Erst muss die Gabel gemacht werden.


----------



## ceo (4. Mai 2017)

Rahbari schrieb:


> ....GT CNC Kurbel in silber poliert


what? glückwunsch, aber sag mal wo findest du sowas?
habe eine in 172,5 gehabt und eine ganze weile erfolglos nach einer längeren gesucht....


----------



## Rahbari (4. Mai 2017)

meine ist auch nur 172.5; aber immerhin besser als die 170er XTR!


----------



## ceo (4. Mai 2017)

Rahbari schrieb:


> meine ist auch nur 172.5; aber immerhin besser als die 170er XTR!


klar, das passt immerhin besser. die kurbel kommt nicht zufällig aus österreich?


Rahbari schrieb:


> Das Teil ist zum Fahren gedacht........sicherer den Berg runter.....





Rahbari schrieb:


> LRS aus Matrix Felgen (370g das Stück) und Hadley Naben (147g und 287g) wird unter 1500g


 die hadleynaben sind klasse, aber an 'nem fully (speziell zum sicheren runterfahren) diese hauchdünnen matrix titan felgen anzubauen, bei denen der reifen (wenn nicht auch hauchdünn) ja nur nach rechts und links walken kann  geht doch voll nach hinten los. dann hast am ende ein ganz ganz leichtes rad, das nicht funktioniert (okay ich übertreibe ). however, es ist ein fully und kein rennrad.


----------



## Rahbari (4. Mai 2017)

die Reifen, die ich einsetzen will, sind 1.95"; hoffe, das passt.

Die Matrix sind schmal, aber nicht dünn.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (4. Mai 2017)

Rahbari schrieb:


> die Reifen, die ich einsetzen will, sind 1.95"; hoffe, das passt.
> 
> Die Matrix sind schmal, aber nicht dünn.


Was willste denn damit fahren?


----------



## AxelF1977 (4. Juni 2017)

Wie schaut es aus? Schon weiter gekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (5. Juni 2017)

Nee, zu viel um die Ohren. LRS-Einzelteile sind auf dem Weg zum Bauer. 

GT Kurbel fällt wohl leider doch flach.


----------



## Rahbari (3. Oktober 2017)

Gestern mal wieder Gelegenheit gehabt, zu schrauben. 

Inkl. Pedale und ohne Kette liegt es jetzt bei ca. 10.9 Kilo. Habe gerade keine Ambition, es am Ende irgendwie unter 11 zu bekommen. 

SID muss noch gewartet werden; neue Dichtungen und Ventile habe ich. Mal sehen, wann ich mich drum kümmern kann. Fehlen tun nur noch Kettenblattschrauben und Spacer fürs kleine KB.


----------



## Zasjar (16. März 2021)

Soo, bin ja eh schon lange GT angefixt.. Hier ein paar Bilder. Das erste original, das 2.wo ich es vor 2 Jahren gekauft habe (350€!!!) 3.Bild. so sieht es gerade aus und 4.+5.Bild nachdem ich das diesen Sonntag poliert habe...


----------

